# Cook Off



## seasoned ash (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello everyone. My Knights of Columbus Council at  St. Patrick's in Houston, TX is having a cook off on January 7, 2012. Categories are. Ribs, Chicken, Fajitas and Beans. We may also do margaritas.

Spots are $100 ea and the money goes to help the local community. This is not a sanctioned event but it is good practice for up coming events. Like the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo.

We would love to have this as a sanctioned event. We had 19 teams last year and we are shooting for 25 this year.

If you would like to compete please send me a private message on my pm and I will get you the entry forms.

Sincerely

SK Darren Barr


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 8, 2011)

Sounds like a great event!


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Al 

This is a great event.  It was the first one Darren and I ever cooked at.  All the proceeds go to charity and it is a whole lot of fun. 

E.J.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 8, 2011)

Ecto, I would love to have an RV & be able to travel around to all these events. This may be the number 1 item on my bucket list. Buy an RV & start to travel to BBQ comps!


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Al that is all of our dreams.


----------

